# iTunes 11 Radio and my iPhone 5



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Good evening,
I DL'd the program. Seems to work fine on my MBP, but while it SEEMS to be on my iPhone5, I see no "radio" anywhere on the app.
Can someone tell me what foolish thing I've done?

Skyholder


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

I found that by restarting the phone, it brought up the "Radio" icon. Anyone else having the problem, might try that.


----------

